# Desfase de la señal en altavoces



## centro58 (May 10, 2009)

e experimentado y me e dado cuenta de que si conecto un tweeter de 4 ohms con filtro a un woofer de 8 ohms los agudos se escuchan mas claros y firmes que si utilizara un tweeter de 8 ohms pienso que es por lo del retraso de fase, lo que no entiendo es por que los fabricantes siempre utilizan sus parlantes con la misma resistensia electrica en sus cajas acusticas ( si el woofer es de 8 ohms el tweeter de 8 ohms).



tambien quisiera saber como calcular la resistencia electrica que debe tener cada altavoz si  tengo un woofer de 8 ohms, un medio - bajo,        un medio,        un medio - alto   y     un tweeter todo en una caja acustica.    con respecto a la resistencia electrica de 8ohms del woofer quiero saber que resistencia electrica deben medir los demas altavoces para asi tener un excelente sonido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2009)

centro58 dijo:
			
		

> e experimentado y me e dado cuenta de que si conecto un tweeter de 4 ohms con filtro a un woofer de 8 ohms los agudos se escuchan mas claros y firmes que si utilizara un tweeter de 8 ohms pienso que es por lo del retraso de fase, lo que no entiendo es por que los fabricantes siempre utilizan sus parlantes con la misma resistensia electrica en sus cajas acusticas ( si el woofer es de 8 ohms el tweeter de 8 ohms).



La fase no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la "clarida" y con la "firmeza" de los agudos. El tema es que si pones un tweeter de 4 ohms con un capacitor en serie, la resistencia efectiva del tweeter es mucho menor que la de un tweeter de 8 ohms, por lo tanto los vas a escuchar a mas "volumen" (mas fuerte) por que la potencia sobre 4 ohms es mayor que sobre 8 ohms para cualquier nivel de tensión: P = (V^2)/R, entonces para la misma señal de excitación la potencia desarrollada sobre 4 ohms es el doble que la de 8 ohms (y también es el doble la exigencia sobre el amplificador).



			
				centro58 dijo:
			
		

> tambien quisiera saber como calcular la resistencia electrica que debe tener cada altavoz si  tengo un woofer de 8 ohms, un medio - bajo,        un medio,        un medio - alto   y     un tweeter todo en una caja acustica.    con respecto a la resistencia electrica de 8ohms del woofer quiero saber que resistencia electrica deben medir los demas altavoces para asi tener un excelente sonido



En base a lo que te expliqué arriba, no tiene ningun sentido calcular nada de lo que comentás.

Saludos!


----------



## centro58 (May 10, 2009)

pero esa formula P = (V^2)/R es para una corriente directa y yo hablo de señales de audio y a mayor frecuencia aumenta la impedancia del altavoz (aumenta la resistencia que presenta el altavoz al amplificador al aplicar una alta frecuencia debido a esto se produce el retrazo de fase a menor frecuencia menor resistencia a mayor frecuencia mayor resistencia en coriente directa se presentan 8 ohms al aplicar una corriente con frecuencia la resistensia sera mayor.

por otro lado e echo esto con muchos tweeter y estoy de acuerdo en que si aumenta la potencia si bajo la resistencia pero si utilizo un tweeter muy ineficiente acusticamente hablando como un tweeter domo de seda con un woofer de 12" a8 ohms el tweeter teniendolo a 4 ohms se escucha con poco  volumen pero con los agudos definidos de entre todo el ruido del woofer.   te recomiendo que hagas la prueba con varios tweeter o con algun otro altavoz


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

no amigo, esa es para la corriente alterna.
la formula esa se utiliza para la salida de los amplificador, ya que a la salida tendras un voltage alterno de una maxima amplitud (vcc).

para la potencia en corriente directa solo es Vcc * I.


----------



## Cacho (May 10, 2009)

centro58 dijo:
			
		

> pero esa formula P = (V^2)/R es para una corriente directa y yo hablo de señales de audio...


Esa fórmula es para corriente. Punto. 
Sea alterna, continua, a colores o blanco y negro, no importa. Se calcula igual.
La potencia es siempre V*I, pero si en esa ecuación reemplazás usando la Ley de Ohm te queda P=V*I=V*(V/R)=(I*R)*I.
Entre paréntesis está el reemplazo hecho.



			
				centro58 dijo:
			
		

> ...(h)e echo esto con muchos tweeter y estoy de acuerdo en que si aumenta la potencia si bajo la resistencia pero si utilizo un tweeter muy ineficiente acusticamente hablando...se escucha con poco  volumen pero con los agudos definidos de entre todo el ruido del woofer.   te recomiendo que hagas la prueba con varios tweeter o con algun otro altavoz


Es claro que eso que describís va a pasar, pero tiene que ver con el famoso SPL. Buscá por el foro sobre el tema que hay montones de artículos al respecto, y leé sobre dB y potencia, y cómo se relacionan. Vas a llegar a conclusiones muchas veces sorprendentes.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (May 10, 2009)

AAAAhhh jajaja, 
centro58 esta en lo correcto P= (V^2)/R es para corriente directa.

para la corriente alterna, se debe de sacar su igualdad en corriente directa y esto se obtiene multipicando Vcc * 0.636,  esto nos daria la equivalencia en corriente directa.

Vrms = Vpp * √2
entonces:
P = (Vrms^2)/R.

esto seria la potencia disipada en una carga resistiva con una corriente alterna.

Un valor en RMS de una corriente alterna es aquel, que produce la misma disipación de calor que una corriente continua de la misma  magnitud.


----------



## centro58 (May 11, 2009)

para que mejor me entiendan alguien conoce el sistema BBE sonic maximizer, ese hace algo parecido, adelanta las frecuencias altas y las bajas las retrasa pero aplicando esto a la señal de entrada, logrando con esto que a los parlantes les llegue la señal lo mas coherente posible. 

este sistema da una imagen sonora parecida a la que se logra conectando los altavoces como digo es a lo que me refiero.


al conectar un tweeter de menor resistencia ago que sea mas sensible a las corrientes de alta frecuencia y disminuyo el desfase  es como un motor que produce un bajo factor de potencia, 
la corriente se desfasa un cierto angulo con respecto al voltage y esto produce que no responda el altavoz como debe ser. a menor resistencia la carga se buelve mas resistiva que inductiva y la corriente se desfasa menos con respecto al voltage y el resultado es una respuesta mas presisa


----------



## centro58 (May 11, 2009)

recuerden que tratamos con señales complejas no con corriente directa


----------



## Cacho (May 11, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> AAAAhhh jajaja,
> centro58 esta en lo correcto P= (V^2)/R es para corriente directa.
> 
> para la corriente alterna, se debe de sacar su igualdad en corriente directa y esto se obtiene multipicando Vcc * 0.636,  esto nos daria la equivalencia en corriente directa.
> ...



Sigo sin estar de acuerdo.

La fórmula P=V²/R (o I²*R) aplica al voltaje (corriente) que uses. Si usás Vrms (Irms) tendrás la potencia RMS. Si usás el voltaje de pico (Vpp), tendrás la potencia de pico.
Vrms=(Vpp/2)/(√2)=Vp/(√2). Irms es la corriente que puede circular por la carga con el valor de Vrms.

Vpp es el voltaje de pico a pico, esto es, la amplitud que hay entre la cresta positiva y negativa de la onda. Sin entrar en demasiado detalle, en el cálculo del voltaje RMS interviene sólo el valor de un semiciclo (es un poco más complejo, pero así se entiende fácil). Supongamos que tengo una onda de alterna que hace un pico positivo de 311V y uno negativo de (claro) -311V. El voltaje pico a pico (Vpp) es de 622 y el voltaje de pico (Vp) es de 311V 
Con 311Vp, el voltaje RMS que se obtiene es de 311V/(√2)=219,9V≈220V. 

Al rectificar 220Vrms de alterna se obtienen 311V de continua (220V*√2). El valor de pico de la alterna es igual al valor de continua al rectificarla y el voltaje rms de alterna (Vrms) multiplicado por √2 da el valor de pico y de continua al rectificar.

Si te fijás en la fórmula que exponés en tu post (Vrms=Vpp*√2), tenés un voltaje RMS superior a la máxima amplitud entre crestas de la onda de alterna. Claramente algo no está bien ahí, y nunca había visto la multiplicación de Vcc por 0,636. ¿Cómo funciona eso? ¿Qué se obtiene de ahí?.

Por estas curiosidaddes de la matemática, dividir por √2 es lo mismo que multiplicar por √2/2=0,7071, así que se puede usar cualquiera de los dos métodos. En lo personal, para aproximar (y bastante bien) multiplico por 0,7.

En el caso de un parlante es más correcto usar Z en lugar de R, pero a efectos prácticos se toma el valor nominal de impedancia del parlante.

Bueno, las últimas dos cosas me quedaron un poco desconectadas del resto, pero son sólo ideas que se entienden por sí mismas, así que no vale la pena armar una cosa más compleja con ellas.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2009)

centro58 dijo:
			
		

> para que mejor me entiendan alguien conoce el sistema BBE sonic maximizer, ese hace algo parecido, adelanta las frecuencias altas y las bajas las retrasa pero aplicando esto a la señal de entrada, logrando con esto que a los parlantes les llegue la señal lo mas coherente posible.
> este sistema da una imagen sonora parecida a la que se logra conectando los altavoces como digo es a lo que me refiero.



Si vos podés escuchar los efectos de poner en fase *físicamente* las señales de audio, entonces pueden pasar una de tres cosas:
a)- Tenés un oído privilegiado (poco probable).
b)- Tenés unos baffles con un diseño patologicamente incorrecto (mucho mas probable que el anterior).
c)- El recinto de audición es pésimo (tan probable como el anterior).

En cualquiera de los casos, la puesta en fase física (no electrónica, por que electrónicamente estas desfasando todo) NO TIENE NADA QUE VER CON LA IMPEDANCIA DE LOS PARLANTES.



			
				centro58 dijo:
			
		

> al conectar un tweeter de menor resistencia *h*ago que sea mas sensible a las corrientes de alta frecuencia y disminuyo el desfase  es como un motor que produce un bajo factor de potencia,
> la corriente se desfasa un cierto angulo con respecto al voltage y esto produce que no responda el altavoz como debe ser. a menor resistencia la carga se *v*uelve mas resistiva que inductiva y la corriente se desfasa menos con respecto al voltage y el resultado es una respuesta mas presisa



   
Estas fumando cosas raras?
Si ponés un tweeter de menor resistencia, aumentas la potencia para la misma señal excitadora y por eso los escuchás diferente, pero la fase NO TIENE NADA QUE VER ACA! *Punto*

_*Nota:* La ecuación de potencia que te dí, es la de potencia de pico de una señal alterna (no puse la RMS por que es dependiente de la forma de onda), que viene a ser la misma ecuación que se usa para corriente contínua, solo que el significado es diferente. Ante la duda, hay que buscar un libro y estudiar estas ecuaciones que deben tener como 200 años de estudiadas, probadas y verificadas._

Mirá centro58:
En estas cosas, todo ya está inventado y no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol. Si vos pones un tweeter y un woofer de 8 ohms cada uno, pero no escuchas bien los agudos, (otra vez) pueden pasar una de varias cosas:
a) Que te haga falta una audiometría, por que estás medio sordo.
b) Que la eficiencia (SPL=dB/(W*m)) del tweeter sea inferior a la del woofer, cosa que nunca sucede, ya que las partes móviles de los tweeter son mucho mas livianas que las del woofer y el flujo magnético del imán rinde más moviendo "el cono" del tweeter.
c) Que el crossover sea muy malo y perjudique a los agudos (frecuencia de corte muuuy alta).
d) Que el baffle está mal diseñado y no tenga una respuesta en frecuencia plana, sino que tenga un pico en baja frecuencia (entre 40 y 70Hz), cosa que es muy común para lograr graves a partir de parlantes pequeños y/o desastrosos.
e) Que los parlantes del baffle no tengan compensada la variación de impedancia con la frecuencia y los crossover se vayan al diablo con esta variación.
f) Si no usas filtros pasivos y estás bi o tri-amplificando, entonces tenes mal ajustados los niveles de la señal en cada amplificador.

En fin..podría seguir así los proximos tres días, pero como mi bola de cristal no funciona...no se que te puede suceder.

Te doy un consejo desinteresado:
Sacate de la cabeza esa idea de la frecuencia, desfasaje y claridad del sonido, por que no tienen nada que ver en tu caso.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 11, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Si usás el voltaje de pico *(Vpp)*,...


Ups... Perdón, de me fue una "p" de más. Es *(Vp)*.

Por otro lado, creo que lo de adelantar o atrasar las ondas que dice Centro58 quizá no sea más que un delay. Eso se usa en instalaciones fijas en donde hay más de una fuente de sonido y en configuraciones particulares de sonido en vivo.

El ejemplo típico es la garganta formada en los teatros por la fila de palcos, de frente al escenario. Debajo del "balcón" que se forma se suelen poner parlantes de refuerzo, pero como la onda que llega desde los parlantes principales (en el escenario) viaja a la velocidad del sonido y la que llega a los de refuerzo viaja a la de la luz (por el cable), aparece un desfasaje.
Ese breve lapso de tiempo es lo que se corrige con un delay, si es que de esto se trata lo de adelantar o atrasar las ondas que menciona Centro58.

Hace poco ví un gráfico donde se podía apreciar muy bien esto que digo, pero no lo encuentro ops: 

Como sea, no hace a la claridad o no de los agudos en relación a la calidad de los parantes, sino a evitar los ecos y desfasajes por sonidos provenientes de distintas fuentes.
Supongo que eso es lo que se está mezclando en las ideas de Centro58 con las calidades y un poco de SPL... Cada concepto no está errado por sí solo, pero mezclados no dan algo cierto.


Saludos


----------



## centro58 (May 11, 2009)

bueno ta bueno dices que aumenta la potencia si pongo un tweeter de menor resistencia pero que dices cuando un tweeter de 8ohms se escucha mas fuerte que uno de 4ohms por ser el de 8 mas eficiente por ejemplo el de 8ohms es un tweeter bala y se escucha potente al aire libre. el de 4ohms es un tweeter domo que presenta menor eficiencia y se escucha menos potente que el de 8 ohms al aire libre pero sin embargo escucho mejor los agudos en el de 4 ohms(domo)  que en el de 8 ohms a pesar de que el de 8 se escucha mas potente. esto mismo pasa al reves si tengo un bala de 4 y un domo de 8 escucho mejor el agudo en el de 4. es decir sin importar el SPL del altavoz (presion acustica) db o como quieras llamar se escuchan mejor en una resistencia mas baja, y no estoy sordo escucho perfectamente hasta los 17500hz y con un poco de trabajo los 18200hz.   eso del rendimiento del altavos estoy de acuerdo en que un tweeter es mas liviano que un woofer pero es el que tiene mas peso acusticamente hablando, electricamente es el mas debil.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2009)

centro58 dijo:
			
		

> bueno ta bueno dices que aumenta la potencia si pongo un tweeter de menor resistencia pero que dices cuando un tweeter de 8ohms se escucha mas fuerte que uno de 4ohms por ser el de 8 mas eficiente por ejemplo el de 8ohms es un tweeter bala y se escucha potente al aire libre. el de 4ohms es un tweeter domo que presenta menor eficiencia y se escucha menos potente que el de 8 ohms al aire libre pero sin embargo *escucho mejor* los agudos en el de 4 ohms(domo)  que en el de 8 ohms a *pesar de que el de 8 se escucha mas potente*. esto mismo pasa al reves si tengo un bala de 4 y un domo de 8 escucho mejor el agudo en el de 4. es decir sin importar el SPL del altavoz (presion acustica) db o como quieras llamar se escuchan mejor en una resistencia mas baja



Yo no he dicho eso!
Lo que he dicho es que si considerás un tweeter de 8 y un *woofer de 8 ohms*, el tweeter es mas eficiente que el woofer y que lo contrario nunca se puede dar.
De todas formas, si vas a comparar la respuesta de los tweeters, tenes que comparar manzanas con manzanas y no manzanas con perros! Esto es, compará usando el mismo tipo de *tweeters*, por que tu comparación es totalmente subjetiva y si encima de eso, mezclás los tweeters, el resultado de la comparación es completamente inválido. Si vés lo que te he marcado arriba, vas a ver que tu apreciación es subjetiva, por que la expresión *escucho mejor*, electricamente no me dice nada y si fuera yo quien lo escucha...a lo mejor me suena mas feo. 
En particular tu expresión "_...se escuchan mejor en una resistencia mas baja..._" no me dice nada, y la unica diferencia puede ser el nivel de potencia de salida que te expliqué antes.
La unica forma de sacarte la duda es MIDIENDO (y hace falta equipo caro para eso), por que la palabra mejor no aclara nada.



			
				centro58 dijo:
			
		

> y no estoy sordo escucho perfectamente hasta los 17500hz y con un poco de trabajo los 18200hz.   eso del rendimiento del altavos estoy de acuerdo en que un tweeter es mas liviano que un woofer pero es el que tiene mas peso acusticamente hablando, electricamente es el mas debil.



Tampoco dije que estuvieras sordo, solo dije que era una posibilidad dado el problema que manifiestas.

Saludos!


----------



## Enrique Toro (May 11, 2009)

Acuerdate que el agudo con la impedancia mas baja tiende hacer mas sencible que el de mas impedancia.
Ademas al alterar el valor de la resistencia en un crossover pasivo cambia el valor de la frecuencia que va hacia el agudo.


----------



## centro58 (May 11, 2009)

bueno supongamos que tengo las resistencias de cada altavoz iguales todas a 8ohms,   como puedo realizar una correccion de fase de todo el conjunto de bocinas que se encuentran en una caja acustica para obtener un sonido coherente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2009)

centro58 dijo:
			
		

> bueno supongamos que tengo las resistencias de cada altavoz iguales todas a 8ohms,   como puedo realizar una correccion de fase de todo el conjunto de bocinas que se encuentran en una caja acustica para obtener un sonido coherente



Ooohhh..para eso hay varias soluciones...desde desplazar físicamente los centro acústicos de cada parlante hasta utilizar filtros pasa-todo para controlar el retardo de cada señal...o usar un DSP y hacer el procesamiento del retardo por software....vos elegís cual...

Todas tienen sus pro y sus contras...

Saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo (May 11, 2009)

la multiplicacion de Vp por 0.636 es el voltage promedio. es un valor muy aproximado al de RMS y pues se utiliza para saber que nivel de tension se tiene en corriente directa.


No es lo mismo la potencia P = (V^2)/R   de una corriente directa que de una alterna.

para sacar la equivalencia si tienes la corriente alterna y quieres sacar los Watts, si tienes los 2 semisiclos de las ondas necesitas multiplicarlos por 0.636 para que te de un valor equivalente en corriente alterna. (figura uno)



en corriente directa la potencia que se obtiene en una carga es constante con el tiempo, mas sin embargo, en la corriente alterna NO.!, ya que es variante con el tiempo, y si sube y baja no tiene la misma disipasion de energa la corriente alterna de un voltage de supongamos 50V que un voltage de corriente directa de 50V.

Para eso esta la constante de 0.636, ya que la potencia disipada de 50V de corriente alterna seria de 31.8 Volts de corriente directa.

Asi que no puedes utilizar la formula de P = (V^2)/R en la corriente alterna, solo en la directa.


Ah, y no exixte un Vrms en la corriente directa, solo se utiliza en la corriente alterna.


----------



## Cacho (May 11, 2009)

luisgrillo antes dijo:
			
		

> para la corriente alterna, se debe de sacar su igualdad en corriente directa y esto se obtiene multipicando Vcc * 0.636,  esto nos daria la equivalencia en corriente directa.





			
				luisgrillo después dijo:
			
		

> la multiplicacion de Vp por 0.636 es el voltage promedio. es un valor muy aproximado al de RMS y pues se utiliza para saber que nivel de tension se tiene en corriente directa.


Ahora nos vamos entendiendo. Vp*0,636 no es lo mismo que Vcc*0,636 como habías posteado, y la equivalencia entre continua y alterna del principio no es correcta. 




			
				luisgrillo después dijo:
			
		

> No es lo mismo la potencia P = (V^2)/R   de una corriente directa que de una alterna.
> 
> para sacar la equivalencia si tienes la corriente alterna y quieres sacar los Watts, si tienes los 2 semisiclos de las ondas necesitas multiplicarlos por 0.636 para que te de un valor equivalente en corriente alterna. (figura uno)
> 
> ...


Acá dejamos de estar de acuerdo. El voltaje promedio de una onda senoidal simétrica completa es 0V siempre. Si buscás el de un solo semiciclo de amplitud Vp, entonces Vprom=Vp*0,636, y eso NO es igual al voltaje RMS. Este último voltaje es el que genera una disipación equivalente a una tensión continua del mismo valor.
Pongamos un ejemplo una onda que tiene Un voltaje entre picos de 20V. Entonces:

Vpp=20V
Vp=10V
Vrms=7,071V
Vprom=6,36V
Ppico=100V²/R
Prms=49,99V²/R
Pprom=40,45V²/R 




			
				luisgrillo después dijo:
			
		

> Ah, y no exixte un Vrms en la corriente directa, solo se utiliza en la corriente alterna.


Acá volvemos a estar de acuerdo y no creo haber dicho lo contrario nunca. Si lo hice fue un error mío

Y como consejo, revisá el gráfico que posteaste, porque contiene varios errores.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2009)

Por que se complican la existencia?



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> _*Nota:* La ecuación de potencia que te dí, es la de potencia de pico de una señal alterna (no puse la RMS por que es dependiente de la forma de onda), que viene a ser la misma ecuación que se usa para corriente contínua, *solo que el significado es diferente*..._



No es eso lo que estan discutiendo?

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 11, 2009)

Es lo que yo digo, en otras palabras.
Lo que plantea LG tiene más variantes y algunas apreciaciones con las que no coincido en absoluto. Sólo eso.

¿Cabezadura yo?  

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> luisgrillo después dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   No me vuelvan loco.  El famoso RMS significa "Root Mean Square", que en la lengua de Cervantes se dice "Valor Medio Cuadratico", cuya definicion pueden encontrar por todas partes ( http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valor_cuadrático_medio )

*Esa operacion se la pueden aplicar a cualquier tipo de señal*, no importa si es continua, alterna o la mezcla mas rara que se les ocurra.
*Loooooooo que pasa* es que con algunos tipos de señales es mas util que en otras.  Con una señal continua es perder el tiempo porque el valor numerico es *el mismo*.


----------



## luisgrillo (May 11, 2009)

Ya ni me acuerdo que es lo que estamos discutiendo.
Yo lo que se es que no se utiliza la formula P = (V^2)/R para obtener la potencia eficaz en una corriente alterna, solo en la directa.

Y en el voltage promedio, pues ya me di cuenta que si hice algunos errores. me disculpo.



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> *Esa operacion se la pueden aplicar a cualquier tipo de señal*, """"no importa si es continua"""", alterna o la mezcla mas rara que se les ocurra.
> *Loooooooo que pasa* es que con algunos tipos de señales es mas util que en otras.  Con una señal continua es perder el tiempo porque el valor numerico es *el mismo*.



Eduardo. la RMS solo es para señales alternas, de la forma que sea pero aternas, no la puedes aplicar a la corriente directa por que no tienes variaciones de corriente con una carga constante.

"En matemáticas, la media cuadrática, valor cuadrático medio o RMS (del inglés root mean square) es una medida estadística de la magnitud de una cantidad variable."

cita de wikipedia.


----------



## Cacho (May 11, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> El famoso RMS significa "Root Mean Square"...*Esa operacion se la pueden aplicar a cualquier tipo de señal*, no importa si es continua, alterna o la mezcla mas rara que se les ocurra.
> *Loooooooo que pasa* es que con algunos tipos de señales es mas util que en otras.  Con una señal continua es perder el tiempo porque el valor numerico es *el mismo*.



Ah, sí... Tenés razón.
A fuerza de ser inútil para señales continuas la descarto, pero tenés razón en que se puede aplicar a la continua.
Error mío.

Saludos y gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo. la RMS solo es para señales alternas, de la forma que sea pero aternas, no la puedes aplicar a la corriente directa por que no tienes variaciones de corriente con una carga constante.


No Luis, en continua *pura* (sin ripple ni nada extra) sigue siendo valida. Solamente que como *vale lo mismo* no te aporta nada.  
Si te fijas en la definicion de Valor eficaz  (la formula) vas a ver que la podes aplicar a cualquier tipo de señal cuyo cuadrado sea integrable.

Un ejemplo es el valor rms de una señal con componente una continua + armonicas, como podria ser la tension a la salida de un rectificador.  
Si aplicas la definicion, te va a dar que el valor rms es:
Vrms = raiz( Vrms_0^2 + Vrms_1^2 + Vrms_2^2 + Vrms_3^2 +... )
Donde cada Vrms_n es *el valor rms de cada componente armonica*.
Y en particular *Vrms_0 es el valor rms de la componente continua*, que "casualmente" es igual al *valor medio de la señal*.


----------



## centro58 (May 16, 2009)

RMS solo es en alterna es el valor medio cuadratico o el valor efectivo de una corriente alterna pero esta corriente alterna tiene un valor pico que se puede hacer efectivo al ser rectificada y filtrada los filtros se cargan al nivel maximo de esa corriente que es el valor pico. una corriente directa al convertirse en alterna su valor efectivo sera el RMS y una corriente alterna al convertirse en directa su valor efectivo sera el de pico


----------



## Arturo Garzón (May 19, 2009)

hola que tal , bueno ahora que veo mencionar el desfase en sistemas de audio, no se si alguno de ustedes a escuchado sobre el efecto Haas este efecto consiste basicamente en enviar dos señales exactamente iguales desde el mismo punto, excepto por que una de ellas esta desfasada entre 5ms a 50ms lo cual permite que la persona perciba la fuente de sonido en otro punto sin cambiar la ubicación de la fuente.

Bueno la verdad quisiera saber como puedo construir  un circuito   para generar dicho desfase de una señal (desfase entre 5ms a 50ms) sin alterar la amplitud y la frecuencia original. Necesito  hacer esto para un circuito de audio.

De antemano agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 19, 2009)

Yo puedo hacer eso que dices Arturo Garzon, namas que lo hago desde software en el PC, y eso implica un DSP, filtros activos, AD-DA, y demas pavadas.

Debe de haber un circuito retardadorpor ahi.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Arturo Garzón (May 20, 2009)

wow interesante, alguien me propuso una solucion parecida, pero necesito en lo posible usar un circuito analogico para desfasar cualquier señal de audio, agradezco tu respuesta. 

Alguien propone otra solución?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2009)

Arturo Garzón dijo:
			
		

> wow interesante, alguien me propuso una solucion parecida, pero necesito en lo posible usar un circuito analogico para desfasar cualquier señal de audio, agradezco tu respuesta.
> 
> Alguien propone otra solución?.



Si. Buscá información sobre filtros pasa-todo, pero no esperes obtener grandes retardos con uno solo de ellos.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (May 21, 2009)

"al conectar un tweeter de menor resistencia ago que sea mas sensible a las corrientes de alta frecuencia y disminuyo el desfase es como un motor que produce un bajo factor de potencia,
la corriente se desfasa un cierto angulo con respecto al voltage y esto produce que no responda el altavoz como debe ser. a menor resistencia la carga se buelve mas resistiva que inductiva y la corriente se desfasa menos con respecto al voltage y el resultado es una respuesta mas presisa"	
Al disminuir la IMPEDANCIA (no es resistencia) a la mitad el tweeter desarrolla el doble de potencia (en iguales condiciones)... no cambia el desfasaje, ni la frecuencia, ni nada... Cacho ya les explico todo... no se por que siguen dando vueltas.

"recuerden que tratamos con señales complejas no con corriente directa"
No se que le ves de complejo...


----------

